
Twitter User Streams goes Production - ssclafani
http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-talk/browse_thread/thread/39f188e6f71d93b6?pli=1
======
rubenfonseca
~ curl -v '<http://userstream.twitter.com/2/user.json> * About to connect() to
userstream.twitter.com port 80 (#0) * Trying 128.242.245.39...

timeout

~~~
truebosko
Later in the post, they mention having to use <https://> \-- that won't
produce a timeout for you, but you'll still be unauthorized.

twurl is good for some quick playing around via curl:
[http://thechangelog.com/post/536535280/twurl-oauth-
enabled-c...](http://thechangelog.com/post/536535280/twurl-oauth-enabled-curl-
for-the-twitter-api)

